
Introversion Software: Coming Clean - pmjordan
http://forums.introversion.co.uk/introversion/viewtopic.php?t=2512
======
wccrawford
I never understood why they didn't create Darwinia 2 and create more of the
awesome gameplay that made them famous in the first place. The need to go on
and do different things is what hurt them. I don't care to fight others, so
Multiwinia didn't interest me at all. And DefCon... Cripes, they recreated a
game that can't be 'won' from a movie 2 and a half decades old. Even Uplink
was better than those 2.

And now they're working on 'their most ambitious project yet'... Do they ever
learn?

Don't get me wrong. I'm hoping it's awesome. But in the meantime, they should
produce some money off something they -know- is awesome. Darwinia+ was
apparently supposed to do that, but re-releasing the same old thing on a
console isn't quite the right approach. Releasing a sequel could have been.

~~~
kertap
I like Defcon a lot. Sure it can't be 'won' but that's not really the point.
The point is you kill millions more humans than you're enemies. I find it a
tough game to play well because there's so much going on. The wrong tactical
decision can have serious repercussions.

From reading the Dev blog the other developer has been doing it actually
sounds like their new ambitious game is something they'll release within their
1 year of life that's left.

I certainly hope they do because from what I can gather it's like uplink but
more focused on breaking into buildings and social engineering people, which
sounds awesome.

